# Surfcasting Tybee



## sandwalker (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello to all. I'm a longtime surfcaster from the northeast who has relocated to interior Georgia. I fish with a 9' or 10' stick with Penn 650ss or 750ss. Mainly caught striped bass and bluefish. I throw plugs. swimmers, rubber Storms, that sort of thing. Never been into bait. I know zip about saltwater fishing down here. Closest saltwater to me is Tybee. Would like to get some basic info on fishing the beach like what's running when, are lures ok, etc. Is Tybee a place to go? Any shred of info/opinion will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Use the search feature on this site first, read all that, then come back with some questions. I think the style of surfcasting you are used to up there is NOT going to transfer very well to the Tybee surf.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

So what part of Ga. you land in ? , You may also want to look at the Florida Panhandle , No shortage of Piers to fish .
I planted my feet back here last Summer , but the move , new home , then Lower Back Surgery has kept me off the water,
But I plan to change that this spring , summer , fall .
Hoping to be a regular at a couple of the Florida Piers and some trips to OBX from time to time .
And Welcome........btw you should change you listed location in the corner


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Sandwalker, 

I live in Augusta and Tybee is the closest beach for me...........I don't go there a lot because the parking sucks. NO FREE Parking anywhere. LOTS of people. 

I like SC better and hit the state parks at Hunting Island and Edisto Island. $5 to get in and bathrooms.................got the misses with me.......

Hunting is still messed up from hurricane Matthew. Last year the only beach you could go to was at the nature center and over the bridge. Not for the faint of heart. 

There is good fishing on the point but it is a looooooooong way out there and the last time wee were there there where still trees across the trail. 

I will be hitting Edisto at the state park after the 1st of April. It you have a cart and a flippin strong back you can make it down to Jeremy Inlet and throw a plug for pups and specks. Like the old guys say it is 1 mile down there and 5 miles back. I almost died pulling a cart back from there one night at high tide. I had to go way deep in the well and it was just damp at the bottom. 

I am a bait guy and I always bring all the big guns and throw for the fence. I have had really good luck. 

Don't overlook St Simmons and Jekyll Island both have good fishing and no parking fees. It costs $6 to get on Jekyll. Nice pier and a lot of beach. The farther south on the island the harder it is to access the beach after all the storms. Looked impossible with a cart. 

Maybe we will see you. My wife got a new baby.....Basset hound and he will be with us. Look for the only guy with a RED rod and a floppy eared dog and that will be me. 

We need to try to teach him to dig sand fleas smell them show us where they are. 

The thing you will prolly find out is the water color really sucks. All the beaches are close to river outlets and the water stays dirty. Not like Florida. 

The farther north you get toward Myrtle Beach the nicer the color of the water. But lots of people. 

Good luck. 

DAN


----------

